# ground chicken backs Plus ?



## bigfire bigwater (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi 

I can get chicken backs cheap and grind them up bones and all. what else should I add to complete it 
for to complete dietary requirements for my dog ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello bf bw and WELCOME! :greet:

Just feeding chicken backs is NOT a complete and balanced diet, and your dog could become very ill if that was all you fed him/her.

There needs to be a combination of MM (Muscle Meat) RMB (Raw Meaty Bones) & OM (Organ Meat = livers, spleen, kidney's), and some of us add pureed vegetables and supplements. 

If you put 10 raw feeders in a room, you'd get 10 different ways of feeding raw, so PLENTY of research needs to be done on your part before embarking on this "raw journey" with your dog. 

Different references will give you different ratio's to feed. 
Examples: 
60% to 80% Muscle Meat 
10% to 30% Raw Meaty Bones
5% to 10% Organ's.
You need to determine a ratio combo that you are comfortable with.

Here is the Barf/Raw Feeding Forum Page. Lot's of "sticky's" to read there!
B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The chicken backs I get still have some organ meat attached. For organ meat: a liver, kidney or lung/kelp mix. Other times an organ,green tripe mix from Greentripe.com. For muscle meat: ground beef, turkey or lamb, beef heart. Other times I replace the chicken back with a turkey neck. Once or twice a week raw green tripe and a raw egg, shell and all. Several times a week coconut oil. This is her evening meal. In the morning a hand full of a good quality kibble (I rotate brands) When we have fruit, so does Deja. She is 3 years old and the picture of health.


----------

